

Ask HN: Which hosted solutions do you use for your startup? - asaddhamani

Examples could be Sentry(exception logging), Slack(IM), Monitis(uptime &amp; server monitoring), Mandrill(Email), etc.
======
mtmail
I have the feeling eventually everything on the "tools of the trade" list will
be mentioned

[https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade](https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade)

~~~
asaddhamani
Thanks, I'd forgot about that.

